# Where to Download Legit Windows 7 Home Basic Iso from?



## sam9953 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi guys, My computer (laptop) is going to be sent to the service centre very soon and I would like to keep a copy of my windows 7 home basic bootable disc. I have a few questions regarding this:

1) If I download a legit windows 7 home basic SP1 x64 bit and install it on my laptop and use my OEM provided serial key, will it work?

2) My HP laptop provides a recovery partition which sets the laptop in its factory condition, can you guys please tell me how different is the recovery partition different from installing the same windows 7 home basic OS with an OEM provided key?

3) Now if the answer to my first question is "yes" then from where do I download my Windows 7 home basic SP1 x64 bit iso file to create a bootable disk?


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you want to buy Win 7 and no idea where from you can do that? Is that what you are asking?


----------



## Mr.Kickass (Sep 10, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Hi guys, My computer (laptop) is going to be sent to the service centre very soon and I would like to keep a copy of my windows 7 home basic bootable disc. I have a few questions regarding this:
> 
> 1) If I download a legit windows 7 home basic SP1 x64 bit and install it on my laptop and use my OEM provided serial key, will it work?
> 
> ...



1) Of course

2) Recovering will resort your system back to factory conditions. Installing a fresh copy would strip your system off the goodies that came pre-installed by the manufacturer, though you may want to get a better answer on a manufacturer specific forum though.

3) You'd have to do a little bit of research because I frankly never had the situation to perform a clean install but I can give you some pointers

Start off here, The Windows 7 Forums, trust me these guys are the real deal 

Then, if you know what you're going to do then its fine but if you have a doubt or something then you can head over to the one and only How-To-Geek forums for a complete guide on how to go about your clean install of Windows 7

Well, I'd have loved to lend you my copy as it is sitting uselessly on my Laptop but at around 3GB its a disaster to do that 



rhitwick said:


> Do you want to buy Win 7 and no idea where from you can do that? Is that what you are asking?



Nope, it doesn't appears so.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 10, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> 2) My HP laptop provides a recovery partition which sets the laptop in its factory condition, can you guys please tell me how different is the recovery partition different from installing the same windows 7 home basic OS with an OEM provided key?



* Re-installing using Recovery Partition: You restore you laptop to the state it was when you brought it. This restores all the bundled programs (like roxio / cyberlink dvd suite, microsoft office trial etc) and drivers

* Re-installing using DVD Image with OEM key: You'll miss (?) the bundled software and probably some drivers (like quick launch buttons)

You can create bootable dvd image (probably 2 dvds) from your laptop using bundled software given by hp. Just scroll you start menu and you should find it easily.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 10, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> I would like to keep a copy of my windows 7 home basic bootable disc.


u have the disc already?


----------



## ico (Sep 10, 2013)

yes, using your OEM product key will work. I've done this a 100 times in different laptops now. 

There was this tool - forgot the name.

I had downloaded Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 ISO from Microsoft's website.

Then this tool made a small change to the ISO. Then I burned it. Result was - I could use the burned DVD to install any Windows 7 version I wanted, provided I had the product key. I used it to install Windows 7 Home Basic.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-n...n-g6-20xx-22xx-23xxax-powered-trinity-20.html -* refer to Bhupati's post #574 here.*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 10, 2013)

the link posted by @Mr.Kickass has older versions.to get the latest windows 7 SP1 Media Refresh iso go here:
Windows 7 Direct Download Links
i suggest downloading english(USA) home premium/ultimate version(32bit or 64 bit depending on your original os) & then use this tool to remove efi.cfg file from iso which will give you option to install any version(basic,premium,pro etc) while installing:
*code.kliu.org/misc/winisoutils/eicfg_removal_utility.zip

btw if you are interested in a little free upgrade to premium(if you know what i mean  ) that can also be done depending on your laptop bios type.strictly speaking i consider it a kind of bypass to activate premium features on original home basic version.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> the link posted by @Mr.Kickass has older versions.to get the latest windows 7 SP1 Media Refresh iso go here:
> Windows 7 Direct Download Links
> i suggest downloading english(USA) home premium/ultimate version(32bit or 64 bit depending on your original os) & then use this tool to remove efi.cfg file from iso which will give you option to install any version(basic,premium,pro etc) while installing:
> *code.kliu.org/misc/winisoutils/eicfg_removal_utility.zip
> ...



+1 to this.

The upgrade from Home Basic to Home Premium/Professional can be done by some registry hacks and patches  (which worked for me). I hate that MS disabled use of themes on the basic version.


----------

